# How do I take these screws out of this fan?



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 3, 2016)

They are at an angle I can't reach with a screwdriver.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 3, 2016)

Is there a slot in the socket that will allow you to lift the motor housing out?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes, there was. I got it off. Do you know how I disconnect the wires? I'm assuming it's those white connectors. I don't know how to take them off. I tried locking pliers.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2016)

Pull the ceiling fan wires from the ceiling. You should find your romex tied with wire nuts to the black and white wires. Take off the nuts, remove the ceiling fan wires, and reinstall the wire nuts. Then toss the entire fan into the trash and start over, if this what you were planning on doing.


----------

